# Tax on Redundancy Payment



## Madilla (8 Mar 2011)

I am looking at calculating tax due on 50k redundancy payment. From what I can see for employee with 10yrs service with average pay of 66k in last three yrs the tax free lump sum would be 44k under SCSB with no lump sum pension payment. Just wondering if this is correct? Also is the 44k completely tax free or do PRSI or USC have to be paid. Thks for help.


----------



## Nige (9 Mar 2011)

The 44k is entirely tax free, with no PRSI or USC applying. 

Don't forget that if you are getting statutory redundancy, that element is entirely tax free too and is in addition to the SCSB.


----------



## Madilla (9 Mar 2011)

I just phoned the revenue and they have told me the SCSB calculation is the total tax free lump sum and statutory redundancy cannot be added to this figure. I wonder if you by any chance would have a link which would confirm what you had said.Thks


----------



## Nige (9 Mar 2011)

http://www.revenue.ie/en/tax/it/leaflets/it21.html


----------

